# Min-Wax wipe on Poly



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Well I finished my first project with something other than a roller and latex paint. I used Min-Wax Wipe On Poly on Brazilian Cherry. I applied 2 coats, 4 hours apart and let it dry overnight. Then I very lightly 220 sanded and applied a 3rd coat. It finished very nice.

I wonder if the folks in Brazil oo-and-ah over "southern yellow pine" as being an exotic wood?


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

PMSpirito, if you used the wipe-on, you are a few coats short of having a
sufficient protective film. You should apply at least two "full" coats, when
brushing. When wiping-on, figure three applications equals one brushed coat.
Thus, a bare minimum of at least six coats should be applied. I think you
should equal the thickness of three brushed coats.

You should apply a "set" of about three wipe-on coats at a time. No need to
sand, each coat, as you only need to wait until a coat is tackless and then
just apply the next coat of a "set." Let those three coats dry for eight hours
or more and then apply another set. It is not untypical to apply three sets.

This works best for gloss poly. If satin is used you really have to stir, stir, stir
the poly to ensure the flatteners don't settle. If they do, you will have a streaked
surface. I usually wipe-on two "sets" of gloss and brush on the last coat ... a satin.

By the way, you can easily make your own wipe-on poly by mixing regular poly
with mineral spirits ... 50/50. Save a bit of money!!


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks Routerbit for your detailed reply. I'm glad I posted my little report. Your info was wonderful. Thank you.


----------

